# AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801



## purzelpaule (2. Januar 2020)

*AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Hallo User,

hat jemand von euch hier Erfahrungen mit einer AIO in Verbindung mit dem Silent Base 801?

Ich plane den Einbau im Deckel. Das 801 hat oben mehrere Luftschlitze. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob die ausreichend sind um die Luft welche durch den Radi geht auch abzuführen? 

Vorn einblasend würde ich sie ungern einbauen, da ich hauptsächlich einen kühleren Innenraum haben möchte um die GPU zu entlasten.

Gruß


----------



## McFly0815 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Jo, sollten reichen. Habe die 900er Serie und die Lüftung hat sogar im heißen Sommer 2019 ausgereicht. Geht also. Musst aber darauf achten welches Board du hast. Bei mir war ein Mainboardkühler etwas im Weg, so das ich die Wakü nur etwas "schief" einbauen konnte. Als Board dient ein ASUS Board (mehr habe ich derzeit nicht parat). Da sind bei einer 360er Kühlung die Lüfter etwas im Weg. 280 etc sollten problemlos gehen. Müsstest mal schauen wie die Maße bei der 900 zur 800er Serie sich unterscheiden.


----------



## purzelpaule (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Ok, danke erst einmal. Hab den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 hier rumliegen und will den die Tage einbauen. Boardseitig sollte es passen, da dieses keine großen Kühler hat (ist ja eher erst in den neueren Generationen ein Trend).


----------



## GODE (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe die NZXT Kraken X72 (360er Radi) im SB 801 verbaut, und zwar vorne.

Nutze eine Asus GTX1080ti @2ghz mit stock Kühler:
 Funktioniert super gut.

Der Stock 140er Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse sorgt für genug Luftstrom. Meine CPU Läuft auf 5ghz und ich habe keinerlei Probleme was Temperaturen angeht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Hallo User,
> 
> hat jemand von euch hier Erfahrungen mit einer AIO in Verbindung mit dem Silent Base 801?
> 
> ...



Die Schlitze am 801 sind äußert knapp bemessen. Insbesondere sind die weitaus kleiner, als die vor oder hinter einem Radiator typischerweise freibleibende Öffnung vom Raum unter dem Deckel zurück ins Gehäuseinnere.


----------



## purzelpaule (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Schlitze am 801 sind äußert knapp bemessen. Insbesondere sind die weitaus kleiner, als die vor oder hinter einem Radiator typischerweise freibleibende Öffnung vom Raum unter dem Deckel zurück ins Gehäuseinnere.



Das waren auch meine Bedenken. Habe mal testweise "gefühlt" wie viel "Wind" um den Radiator herum wieder zurück in das Gehäuse kommt. Bissl was ist es schon. Hält sich aber in Grenzen, zumal die AIO nie voll aufdrehen muss (kühlt sehr sehr gut du nicht zu hören). Von vorn kommt ja wieder kalte Luft rein, die dann die Luft die im Kreis dreht wieder kühlt (Mischung). 

Alles in allem scheint es ganz gut zu laufen. Habe zumindest bessere Temperaturen CPU und sogar GPU (ist ja nun auch luftiger im Gehäuse ohne großen CPU-Luftkühler .

Danke noch einmal an die Antwortenden.


----------



## pyratCPT (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Habe das BQ DB700.

2 x X62 280mm mit Flüssigmetall verbaut.
Du möchtest die kühlsten Stellen für die Radiatoren haben, das wäre
dann vorne und am Boden. -> 45°-50°C @ load 

Selbst mit gutem Airflow migriert ein Teil der Hitze nach oben.
Ich habe das ganze dann so gelöst (Anhang)


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Mit einem Luftkühler würdest du die warme Luft davon auch ins Gehäuse führen, daher macht der Radiator in der Front jetzt auch nicht so viel aus und deine Grafikkarte würde weiterhin gut gekühlt werden. Da du die AIO bereits da hast kannst du das ganze ja selbst austesten und dich dann für *dein* bestes Ergebnis entscheiden.

Denn eine AIO ist ein geschlossenes System und daher ist sie auch schnell umgebaut.

Was du auch versuchen kannst ist das die Lüfter oben statt raus rein blasen, dann bekommt der Radiator auch die Raumtemperatur zum kühlen und nicht die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte. Ein Lüfter was hinten raus bläst reicht in der Regel auch aus. Einfach mal selbst testen und dann dich selbst entscheiden was du besser findest.


----------



## pyratCPT (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Naja, demnach dürfte man entweder garkeine Wakü bauen oder müsste zumindest 
alle Radiatoren draußen anbringen.

Das ist nett gedacht IICARUS, wirkt sich aber in der Praxis anders aus.
Aber du darfst gerne jede zusammenstellung ausprobieren, ich werde  dich
da sicher nicht be- oder abwerten. LG


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*



pyratCPT schrieb:


> Das ist nett gedacht IICARUS, wirkt sich aber in der Praxis anders aus.
> Aber du darfst gerne jede zusammenstellung ausprobieren, ich werde  dich
> da sicher nicht be- oder abwerten. LG


Ich behaupte es nicht nur, ich habe es bei mir seit drei Jahren so verbaut und einer unsere Rechner mit einer AIO ist genau so aufgebaut. In diesem Sinn ziehe ich mir nichts aus dem Finger. Du  hingegen behauptest was was du zu denken vermagst ohne es selbst jemals ausgetestet zu haben!

Denke wenn ich solch ein System zusammenbaue werde ich etwas Ahnung haben... oder nicht?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pyratCPT (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Wieso gleich auf 180?`
Dann noch nen Mora posten.


Du hast alles was ich gesagt habe komplett aus dem Sinn gezogen.
Zum Tauziehen bin ich nicht hier 

Trotzdem schönes Sys von dir, bin ma wech. Schönen Tag.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Habe mein Vorschlag gemacht und muss dazu jetzt nicht anfangen herum zu diskutieren, wer mein Vorschlag versuchen möchte ist es ihm selbst überlassen! Ansonsten interessiert es mich keine Bohne! 

Er kann drei verschiedene Varianten selbst austesten und dazu muss nicht herum diskutiert werden, denn je nach System wird das ganze ganz anders ausfallen und dann kann er sich am ende für SEIN BESTES ERGEBNIS entscheiden.


----------



## pyratCPT (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

jaja


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*



pyratCPT schrieb:


> Wieso gleich auf 180?`
> Dann noch nen Mora posten.


Meine intern verbaute Radiatoren sind von Anfang an so verbaut worden, der Mora kam erst Monate später dazu. Ganz davon abgesehen haben wir auch ein Rechner mit einer AIO auf die selbe Weise verbaut.

Bei diesem Rechner ist eine AIO verbaut und genau so wie ich es beschrieben habe sitzt der Radiator oben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuvor war dort ein EKL Aplenföhn K2 drauf verbaut und mit der AIO was normalerweise gleich oder schlechter hätte abschneiden müssen hat der Prozessor sogar 7°C bessere Temperaturen erreicht, weil die Luft aus dem Raum bezogen wird. Ganz so nebenbei sieht man noch die schönen LEDs von oben da die Lüfter sich oben und nicht unter dem Radiator befinden. Bei diesem Rechner wird die Grafikkarte auch noch per Luft gekühlt und daher hatten wir uns vor einem Jahr dazu entschieden vorne die Gehäuselüfter zu belassen. Denn dadurch bekommt die Grafikkarte immer noch ausreichend frische Luft zum kühlen.

Der eine Lüfter reicht auch in diesem Fall vollkommen aus um die Warme Luft abzuführen.
Ein Lüfter hinten hat schon vor 20 Jahren ausgereicht und reicht heute auch noch. 

Seitdem die Lüfter so verbaut sind hat er auch viel weniger Staub was sich im Rechner ansammelt, da mehr reingeführt als raus geht und so ein Überdruck statt Unterdruck erzeugt wird. 

Bei einem Rechner wo alles mit Luft gekühlt wird ist es wieder was ganz anderes. Hier soll dann so viel wie möglich rein und wieder abgeführt werden, weshalb es dann besser ist wenn hinten und oben abgeführt wird. Aber einen Radiator oben zu verbauen ist kontraproduktiv, da die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte durchgezogen wird.

Zudem schrieb ich auch das der TS es selbst mal austesten soll, denn dann wird er sich auch nicht auf irgendwelche Aussagen entscheiden müssen, sondern was bei ihm die besseren Temperaturen ergeben. 

PS: Nur zur deiner Information, mein Loop ist so aufgebaut das ich jederzeit mein Mora nicht mit dabei haben muss und ich dann immer noch gute Temperaturen erreiche. Nur trägt der Mora dazu bei das mein Rechner selbst mit Last lautlos ist. Aber ohne den Mora würde ich immer noch mit einer Wassertemperatur von 37-38°C und Drehzahlen der Lüfter von 800-900 U/min sehr gute Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## pyratCPT (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wasserkühlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*

Ich hoffe das schreibst du so nie in deine Physik-Bachelorarbeit. 

Die würden dich im wissenschaftlichen Betrieb zerreißen.

Salve mein Freund.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-WasserkÃ¼hlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*



pyratCPT schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das schreibst du so nie in deine Physik-Bachelorarbeit.
> 
> Die würden dich im wissenschaftlichen Betrieb zerreißen.
> 
> Salve mein Freund.


Ach ja und wieso sitzt bei einem Auto der Radiator vorne und nicht hinter dem Motor? Motorkraft ist dazu da alles so laufen zu lassen was die Natur normalerweise von sich aus nicht laufen lassen würde, aber davon hast du anscheint gar keine Ahnung! Ist dir in Tunnels schon mal aufgefallen das warme Luft nicht nach oben abgeführt werden kann? Dann schau mal auf die Seitenwände, denn dort sind auch Lüfter verbaut um Luft in eine bestimmte Richtung zu leiten.

Und ganz so nebenbei würde ich es weder empfehlen, noch so verbaut lassen hätten wir hier negative Ergebnisse damit bekommen. Aus diesem Grund muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und so eine AIO kurz mal anders einzubauen ist kein Hexenwerk und auch schnell erledigt, so das der TS selbst für sich entscheiden kann!

EDIT:

Schau mal in dieses Video rein, dreimal darfst du Raten wieso hier auch der Radiator oben so verbaut wird so das die Lüfter auch von außen nach innen fördern. Diese Methode wird mit einer Wasserkühlung bevorzugt verbaut, da hier von der Raumtemperatur bevorzugt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Zeit: 1:50 Std.)
Quelle: Crackys Bastelnacht - Aquanacht Volume 2 | YouTube


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO-WasserkÃ¼hlung im Be Quiet Silent Base 801*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau mal in dieses Video rein, dreimal darfst du Raten wieso hier auch der Radiator oben so verbaut wird so das die Lüfter auch von außen nach innen fördern. Diese Methode wird mit einer Wasserkühlung bevorzugt verbaut, da hier von der Raumtemperatur bevorzugt wird.



Ich würde drauf wetten, dass du keinen Unterschied feststellen wirst.


----------

